# cold smoke question



## beggar (Mar 16, 2021)

my smoker quit when I  started a  BB bacon smoke so plan B . I smoke 3 pieces  (2 Pops and 1 Bears)  I smoke for 10 hrs. and put em  in the fridge last night.
Now my question,  do I need to bring them to a 145 IT  to make them safe or no. 
Thanks
Beggar


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 16, 2021)

To eat as is...yes, if you plan on frying first then no.

Ryan


----------



## beggar (Mar 16, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> To eat as is...yes, if you plan on frying first then no.
> 
> Ryan


Thank you , we good to go. First time doing cold smoke . It looks good after an overnite
in the fridge.


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 16, 2021)

beggar said:


> my smoker quit when I  started a  BB bacon smoke so plan B . I smoke 3 pieces  (2 Pops and 1 Bears)  I smoke for 10 hrs. and put em  in the fridge last night.
> Now my question,  do I need to bring them to a 145 IT  to make them safe or no.
> Thanks
> Beggar


You lost me
Your smoker quit, but you smoked them?


----------



## beggar (Mar 17, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> You lost me
> Your smoker quit, but you smoked them?


yep, I have a pellet tray so I smoke with no heat. I was concerned about them at room temp for 
10 hours even with cure#1 in 2 of them and tenderquick in the other.


----------

